# What's your favorite 5 apps?



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

What's your top 5 apps on your smartphone? If you have a tablet list those as well. For me it's :

Phone:
Invoice2go
Home depot
Note to self
Dropbox
Contractortalk

Tablet:
Invoice2go
Spensa (lite)
Maps with me
Dropbox


How about you guys?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Cm
Ct
Instagram
Facebook
Flash light


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Phone: 

ak notepad
CT
Chrome
K-9 Mail
white pages / current caller id. Does a reverse look up of the phone number while someone is calling you works a good portion of the time to tell me who's calling.

Tablet: 
Outlook 2013
Excel 2013
Memorylage
S-Note
Sketchup


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

Robert,
what do you like about K-9 and how does current ID work with cell phone numbers?


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

CT
Gas buddy
Trip log- GPS mileage tracker (only been using this for about 2 weeks)
Dropbox
Telenav GPS


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

In order of usage it's:

Aldiko
Google Voice
GPS
Any.do
Gmail

My fav's are:
(still)Aldiko
Feedly
Slacker
CT
Dropbox


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

CT (92%)

F-book (7.6%)

Stargazer (.4%)

...........that's all I got.


Is there a GO/NO-GO Camera App that's compatible with the current version of BeerGoggles I've been running lately?


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

bmcquin said:


> Robert,
> what do you like about K-9 and how does current ID work with cell phone numbers?


I just liked how K-9 was layed out, I have 3 email accounts that I check with K-9 and it's just been good for me. 90% of the time I don't respond with my phone, I usually pull out a real computer and respond, seems like most of the time I need to attach files and I can do it quicker on the win 8 tablet than I can on the phone. 

Current caller ID will sometimes work with cell phones, I'm not sure why it does sometimes and sometimes not. Most of my customers are older and typically have a landline and call from that.


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

I've downloaded Current ID, now all I need is someone to call me....


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Evernote
Evernote
Evernote
Evernote
and Evernote.

Dropbox is good too.
A bunch of weather apps for exterior painting season


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Phone:

Buildcalc
Dropbox
Pandora
CT
K-9 mail
It's About Time

Sorry, five wasn't enough

Tablet:

CT
eBay
USA today
Dropbox
BGR
Engadget

Sorry again...I'm a rule breaker...


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

bmcquin said:


> I've downloaded Current ID, now all I need is someone to call me....


I'll wait till 2:00 am, what's your number?

Sometimes it won't show it till the 3rd or 4th ring, I usually answer all calls (when I can) anyways but it has come in handy.


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

Geeze thanks........  BR549...


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Another note on current caller id, It should work fine with AT&T all the time (at&t allows phone and data use at the same time) but verizon only allows phone and data use while in 4G. I don't know about the others since I don't have them...


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

iPhone:


BuildCalc
Measures & Dimensions Pro
Time Master
Baluster Pro
White Pages

iPad:

Floor plans 
iBooks (contains PDF's of 2009 IRC, I joist spec sheets, Advantech spec sheets, LVL specs, etc..)
Quick Office
Photobucket
Time lapse pro (filming time lapses for clients)


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

BuildCalc 
My Measures
Baluster Pro (now I use BuildCalc function)
Magic Plan
Pandora
SketchBookX
Web Albums (IPad)
IBooks

Tom


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Phone:
WiFi Hotspot
Construction Master
Evernote
Weatherbug Elite
PocketCloud Pro
Chrome Beta
Moxier Mail

Tablet
Tapatalk
Dropbox
Chrome Beta
Yellowbook
Moxier Mail


----------



## FreedomBuilders (Apr 18, 2010)

Phone
Call Control - Call Blocker
K-9 Mail
Navigation - built in
Maps - Built In
Dolphin Browser

That's about it for me - I use some others such as FaceBook (Recently deactivated the app), CamCard, Printer Share, Sophos, but you said favorites.
*Side note: I see a few mentioned here I'm going to investigate


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

iPhone Non work related apps 

Shop savvy
Tunein radio
Spotify
Viber
Babyping+


Iphone Work related

Jump desktop
MSecure
Buildcalc
Timewerks
Worldcard mobile


iPad 

Fieldrunners 2
Fieldrunners 2
Fieldrunners 2
Fieldrunners 2
Fieldrunners 2


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

BCConstruction said:


> iPhone Non work related apps
> 
> Shop savvy
> Tunein radio
> ...


ones in red didn't show up in play store. Spelling wrong?


----------

